# very old cat with a toilet problem



## sandra12 (Feb 2, 2014)

My old cat is 18 years old, he has always been clean until recently and now he just does his business wherever he feels like, even standing behind me and he is getting worse, I don't know what to do as I have tried most things, any ideas? If I can't sort it I will have to have him put to sleep as it is getting very unhealthy in my house


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rather than putting him to sleep wouldn't it be a better idea to take him to the vet to see if there are any health problems that might have brought on this change in behaviour?

He's been your companion for a v long time, so doesn't he deserve a little bit of respect at his time of life?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Muffin 789 sounds like a trip to the vet is needed to see if there is something that can be done to help him,poor boy must be very distressed by this.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

sandra12 said:


> My old cat is 18 years old, he has always been clean until recently and now he just does his business wherever he feels like, even standing behind me and he is getting worse, I don't know what to do as I have tried most things, any ideas? If I can't sort it I will have to have him put to sleep as it is getting very unhealthy in my house


Hi  You say you've tried most things, what have you done so far? Is he an outdoor cat? Perhaps at his age he doesn't want to go out in this bloody awful weather, have you tried putting a litter tray down for him? Or do you mean he is incontinent? What does he eat? 
First port of call would be a vet visit, poor old guy may be poorly, either way he deserves a proper investigation to rule things out.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

sandra12 said:


> My old cat is 18 years old, he has always been clean until recently and now he just does his business wherever he feels like, even standing behind me and he is getting worse, I don't know what to do as I have tried most things, any ideas? If I can't sort it I will have to have him put to sleep as it is getting very unhealthy in my house


Our Sarah (left below) spent the last 2 years of her life deaf, almost blind, thin, and doing just what you describe. She had no health problems other than a hernia and skin cancer on her nose, so she was probably senile. If she had been in distress we would have had her put out of her misery, but she was such a happy little soul we cleaned up with a sigh and a smile and accepted that this was part of the unwritten contract we signed when we brought her into our lives. One morning, she simply forgot to wake up.

The thought of missing out on the awe-inspiring, beautiful, exquisitely tender time that is the ending phase of life, for the sake of cleaning up poo, makes me feel sad for you. Maybe it's best we don't allow euthanasia for humans.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor boy, take him to the vet to see if its a health problem,one of my cats has colitis and sometimes when she gets a stomach/bowel spasm cant hold it, he might be in pain


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> The thought of missing out on the awe-inspiring, beautiful, exquisitely tender time that is the ending phase of life, for the sake of cleaning up poo, makes me feel sad for you. Maybe it's best we don't allow euthanasia for humans.


Well said, ForeverHome! Cat is not a thing, he/she is a member of family, a friend and deserve respect and love. Especially in that last years/months/days.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> > The thought of missing out on the awe-inspiring, beautiful, exquisitely tender time that is the ending phase of life, for the sake of cleaning up poo, makes me feel sad for you.
> 
> 
> Very well put.
> ...


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

My boy Jasper died just 4 weeks ago and he had quite a few little accidents in his final weeks. But you know what - I would give absolutely anything to have him here now - cleaning up poo is a small price to pay.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Sandra12, do you love your cat at all? Or is he just an animal to you?


----------



## catfish04 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so glad I am not the only one going through this. My darling 17 year old has just started to urinate on the bed. First time I thought I must have spilt a drink without realising and its happened another 3 times, including tonight just as I was going to bed. That happened because I forgot to go up and wake her so she could go to toilet. I'm going to put a litter tray just outside my bedroom and remember to wake her so she can go to toilet. If it continues I'll take her to the vets to get checked out but knowing that this happens with older cats is a relief to know. She has been getting a bit senile lately so I just want to make her last weeks, months or years as happy and as comfortable as I can.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Sandra12 - any updates on your lovely old puss?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

catfish04 said:


> I'm so glad I am not the only one going through this. My darling 17 year old has just started to urinate on the bed. First time I thought I must have spilt a drink without realising and its happened another 3 times, including tonight just as I was going to bed. That happened because I forgot to go up and wake her so she could go to toilet. I'm going to put a litter tray just outside my bedroom and remember to wake her so she can go to toilet. If it continues I'll take her to the vets to get checked out but knowing that this happens with older cats is a relief to know. She has been getting a bit senile lately so I just want to make her last weeks, months or years as happy and as comfortable as I can.


I would say a check-up would be in order but if it is just old age then welcome to the golden years. It's such a special and precious time, animal or human, and one too often neglected. You may find some tender, amusing and frustrating character changes as well but it sounds like you have a great attitude to face this time with.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are always things we can do to help elderly cats.
Like every one says on here a trip to the vets to have a complete check up would be the first thing.
A few, may be 3 good size litter trays which are low at the sides for easy access for elderly cats.
Some mats that are washable to place near the trays.
Also puppy training pads are good.
Shut the doors to rooms so you can keep an eye on him and where he goes.
If you are shouting at him and loosing your temper this might make things worse. Always best to keep calm and tell him how much you love him.

I like many of us on here have had these little problems with elderly cats but they are old and we hopefully will get to be old and may need a little help and affection. That all costs nothing


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Rather than putting him to sleep wouldn't it be a better idea to take him to the vet to see if there are any health problems that might have brought on this change in behaviour?
> 
> He's been your companion for a v long time, so doesn't he deserve a little bit of respect at his time of life?





Polly G said:


> Hi Sandra12 - any updates on your lovely old puss?


I don't think there will be as the first post has the smell of WUM/troll all over it


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I almost daren't ask - WUM?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> *I almost daren't ask - WUM*?


Maybe "Wind up Merchant"


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Thankyou


Just a guess , but it did fit the situation


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

catfish04 said:


> I'm so glad I am not the only one going through this. My darling 17 year old has just started to urinate on the bed. First time I thought I must have spilt a drink without realising and its happened another 3 times, including tonight just as I was going to bed. That happened because I forgot to go up and wake her so she could go to toilet. I'm going to put a litter tray just outside my bedroom and remember to wake her so she can go to toilet. If it continues I'll take her to the vets to get checked out but knowing that this happens with older cats is a relief to know. She has been getting a bit senile lately so I just want to make her last weeks, months or years as happy and as comfortable as I can.


Now, this is exactly the sort of post the OP should have made.

But i think the OP is just making it up anyway

But, i have to ask, even with a person like yourself, who so clearly has her head screwed on in every other way (went to vet, etc, etc), why you would say you have just kind of realized it happens with older cats 

Im not having a go, honest. its not personal to you.
Its a genuine question, as i could never get my head round this when i worked in rescue

i mean, i thought it was obvious to everyone on earth that when you get old your body goes to pop including your bowels.
When i worked in rescue, people would phone me up up saying the dog we homed to them years and years ago complaining its pooping and peeing indoors, can i give them some training advice?
i id say, 'no, well, not really, its a medical problem, you should go to the vet'. They'd say 'why'!?!? 
Id say, 'well you know when people get old, they get incontinent?'. 
They'd reply 'yeh, i know'.
Id carry on 'well, its the same thing'. 
They would then carry on another 5 minutes asking the same thing in various ways still pressing me for a training solution, remaining confused when i persisted with my human comparison and therefore the vet (also saying he may gave medication to control leakage and that they may still have to put them outside for toilet more often)

This has troubled me to this day. Funny enough, i thought about it again this afternoon. And im still, what the fck!!!!???. 
_How does anyone NOT know this.???_

today, I even thought about starting a thread about it LOL


----------

